# aleggiare



## COMPADRITO

C’e un misterio che *AREGGIA* nello studio. El De Mauro no reconoce la palabra  tampoco con una  sola "g". Pero les  aseguro que  la he escuchado  muchisimas veces  e incluso  la he empleado sin  saber precisamente su significado al español, porque aerear, no me  resulta  justo. Ustedes que piensan?


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola, creo que la palabras que buscas es "arieggia" (de "arieggiare"). ¡Puedes averiguarlo ahora! Escrito así seguro que lo encuentras  No conozco la traducción al español...


----------



## COMPADRITO

Efectivamente se trata de ArIeggiare y su traduccion literal es airear o ventilar aunque dentro del contexto de mi pregunta no lo veo tan facíl en epsañol.
Muchas gracias por tu correción y prontitud.


----------



## -Henry-

Hola, no creo que la palabra sea "arieggiare", sino "aleggiare". Como dice el De Mauro:


> a|leg|già|re
> v.intr. (_io aléggio_; _avere_)
> BU
> 1 muovere leggermente le ali
> 2a del vento: alitare, spirare
> *2b CO fig., essere presente, manifestarsi in modo indefinibile: sul suo volto aleggiava l’ombra di un sorriso, nella stanza aleggia un sentore di chiuso*
> 3 BU volare con l’aliante, veleggiare


----------



## sabrinita85

-Henry- said:


> Hola, no creo que la palabra sea "arieggiare", sino "aleggiare". Como dice el De Mauro:


Ya! Yo tampoco lo creo...

Por eso que no me cuadraba la frase...!


----------



## Silvia10975

Giustissimo, errore mio nell'interpretazione!

 Silvia


----------



## COMPADRITO

Siete troppo forti, incredibile come setacciate.  Invece io...lasciamo perdere.

Grazie, da vero.


----------



## sabrinita85

COMPADRITO said:


> Siete troppo forti, incredibile come setacciate.  Invece io...lasciamo perdere.
> 
> Grazie, da*v*vero.


Tutto merito di Henry!

Ah, "da vero" è romano


----------



## -Henry-

sabrinita85 said:


> Tutto merito di Henry!



Semplicemente è un'espressione che mi piace molto in italiano, quindi ho capito subito dal contesto la vera parola  Felice di essere stato d'aiuto, comunque!

P.S.: già che ci sono, c'è una parola che renda bene "aleggiare" in spagnolo? Le soluzioni presentate dal dizionario Hoepli non mi convincono...


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, sé que no es justamente lo mismo, pero podrías decir _un misterio que rodea el estudio_ (che circonda lo studio). Es que la literal de aleggia no se me ocurre y seguro no vas a poder decir _un misterio que aletea _


----------



## -Henry-

Vale, rodear me gusta  *­*¡­Muchas gracias xeneize!


----------



## xeneize

De nada. Ah y ¡bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Quizás *revolotea*?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, eso sería, justamente, gracias. Pero es que pensé...para _un fantasma_ sí, diría que revolotea, pero para _un misterio_ yo no lo usaría, me parece...
¿Vos lo aplicarías a algo misterioso también?...


----------

